# Evening Freestyle clinic with Christian Cook



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Christian Cook will be teaching a Downstream Edge freestyle series on May 12, 19, and 26 from 6-8 pm. Location will be the Golden WW park and/or Lyons. Master your surfing skills, learn how to loop, cartwheel, airwheel, and more. 
May – Evening Freestyle/Playboating series – Golden «


----------

